# redirecting printing for LPT1 to USB001



## spencerb (Jan 2, 2005)

I use legacy DOS software (Accpac 6.1) whose print output is hard coded to LPT1 (paralell Port) and I want to have Win/xp/Pro print this automatically on a USB connected printer.
I think I read where in Win/2000 it can be done by setting up an imaginary network and then selecting the network printer for the output.
I imagine it could also be done by getting a modified Accpac printer driver.
I use two desktop units (an Intel P4 and an AMD 2800 Duron CPU) each with ample memory and disc space.

Thanks for your help


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

The "net use" command may work.

Install the printer to the USB port, i.e. USB001.

Then share the printer.

At a command prompt, issue the following command:

NET USE LPT1: \\COMPUTER_NAME\SHARED_PRINTER_NAME /Persistent:YES

To delete the connection, at a command prompt enter:
NET USE LPT1: /DELETE

To see the "net use" syntax, at a command prompt type:
net use /?


----------



## spencerb (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks to ksteiger
I tried what you suggested .. and it bombed out saying
"The network resource type is not correct"
I am assuming that my System name is = to Computer_name
I cannot find any definition in the XP HELP system

Any idea what they mean?

Any other ideas?


----------

